

Google’s Position on Flash is as Bad as Apple’s - cletus
http://www.cforcoding.com/2010/04/googles-position-on-flash-is-as-bad-as.html

======
noelchurchill
I've had my iPhone for a couple years and I've never missed flash. I just
don't need it.

~~~
Psyonic
On the iPhone I don't think its that big a deal, but the iPad is a bit
different. The closer a device gets to replacing a computer, the more
important it starts to be.

------
MaysonL
And Adobe's position on Flash is like the Apple ][ zealots who mourned the
advent of Macintosh.

